

Ask HN: Datamoshing? - rgbrgb

Any ideas on how to get this effect? OpenCV? Where should I start? It's called datamoshing.<p>http://vimeo.com/3139412
======
kennywinker
It's compression artifacts. I imagine it can be created by toying with video
compression tools like ffmpeg.

Here is some discussion of that, to start you off. <http://forum.digital-
digest.com/showthread.php?t=90329>

See also <http://vimeo.com/17845583> (Kanye West's Welcome to Heartbreak).
There are a couple of other fairly mainstream videos that have used this as
well, as far back as 2006 I think (remember seeing it, can't remember the name
of the video).

~~~
kennywinker
You got me interested, so I kept digging. I found this ([http://rosa-
menkman.blogspot.com/2009/02/from-compression-ar...](http://rosa-
menkman.blogspot.com/2009/02/from-compression-artifact-to-filter.html))
article about an artist name Sven Konig who has done a project using this
effect. He has a python script on his website that does this glitching effect
on demand. <http://www.popmodernism.org/appropirate/>

~~~
kennywinker
btw, I get malware warnings when I go to anything at popmodernism.org. Nothing
bad happened when I bypassed them (mac/safari 5.0.5). Anyway, here is the
python source, if you're scared off by the malware warnings... or maybe it's
just me getting them?

<https://gist.github.com/976016>

~~~
rgbrgb
Thanks a lot!!

------
rgbrgb
Clickable -- <http://vimeo.com/3139412>

